# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  کاراموز برنامه نویسی وب در اصفهان

## user68

با سلام
دوستان شما توی اصفهان شرکتی سراغ ندارید که کاراموز برنامه نویسی وب بگیرند.
با تشکر

----------


## user68

حالا هی به ما میگند برید یه جا کارآموزی تا عملی یاد بگیرید.
نیست که نیست. حداقل این که من پیدا نکردم.
اگه کسی یه روزی جایی سراغ داشت لطفا این جا بنویسه.

----------


## justlearnnew

> حالا هی به ما میگند برید یه جا کارآموزی تا عملی یاد بگیرید.
> نیست که نیست. حداقل این که من پیدا نکردم.
> اگه کسی یه روزی جایی سراغ داشت لطفا این جا بنویسه.


واقعا حرفتو قبول دارم و بهت حق می دم

----------


## chakameh_mr

آره واقعا یا حداقل انتظار دارن اینقدر حرفه ای باشی که یه گوشه ای از کارشونو بگیری

----------


## user68

> آره واقعا یا حداقل انتظار دارت اینقدر حرفهای باشی که یه گوشه ای از کارشونو بگیری


واقعا ! به خاطر خدا و ایجاد اشتغال بیایند یه کاری بکنید.( کسایی که شرکتی یا موسسه ای دارید.)

----------


## زهرا علیزاده

سلام دوستان کسی تو اصفهان شرکتی که کارآموز دانشجوی برنامه نویسی تحت وب مسلط به HTML5 CSS بگیره سراغ داره؟؟؟

----------


## project80888

متاسفانه پذیرش کارآموز مشکلات خاص خود را دارد
از مشکلات قانون کار گرفته تا درک پایین بعضی از کارآموزان که بعد از مدتی مدعی میشوند
و حاظر نیستند به صورت بلند مدت با ان شرکت همکاری کنند
با این حال دوستانی که در اصفهان هستند پیام خصوصی بدهند تا چند تا شرکت معرفی کنم

----------


## زهرا علیزاده

سلام دوستان 
من کارآموزیمو توی شرکت نشان گستر گذروندم (جوملا بود)

برای ثبت نام و یا اطلاعات بیشتر به سایت زیر مراجعه نماییدhttp://neshangostar.com/jobs/

----------

